# New Bigfoot Decoy Question



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

I just purchased three dozen original bigfoot decoys. I bought them because I was tired of bagging my Dakotas after each hunt(loved the Dakota decoy but too much effort to put out and take down spread). I have heard of people screwing on heads and feet of bigfoots. However my feet seem to be tight as are my feeder heads. My actives on the other hand don't seem that tight when grabbing the decoy by the head. I don't want to put drywall screws in my new decoys but on the other hand I want to be able to replace the heads at some point once flocking is worn. I have heard of people using gorilla glue or silicone. Can a person get them off if you use one of these options?

Question 2. Anyone have experience with the Bigfoot B2 decoys? How do they old up? Do they need to be bagged?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

gonehunting said:


> I just purchased three dozen original bigfoot decoys. I bought them because I was tired of bagging my Dakotas after each hunt(loved the Dakota decoy but too much effort to put out and take down spread). I have heard of people screwing on heads and feet of bigfoots. However my feet seem to be tight as are my feeder heads. My actives on the other hand don't seem that tight when grabbing the decoy by the head. I don't want to put drywall screws in my new decoys but on the other hand I want to be able to replace the heads at some point once flocking is worn. I have heard of people using gorilla glue or silicone. Can a person get them off if you use one of these options?
> 
> Question 2. Anyone have experience with the Bigfoot B2 decoys? How do they old up? Do they need to be bagged?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Wait?! You got tired of bagging your...Dakotas??!! They are about the ONLY decoy made under $1000.00/dozen that are even near as tough as BF's, and every guy I know that owns them, doesn't bother bagging them and just throws em in the trailer and they have had ZERO issues with them. As far as a "permanent" method to attach the heads to your new originals, I would look into some PVC pice dope and activator/cleaner. You'll have to be carfell not to use too much so that it doesn't melt the body plastic and work fast once you go to attach the heads, but that stuff is made to basically fuse the plastic together, making for a VERY STRONG joint bond.

The B2's are no where near as tough as the originals and in fact cannot be considered in the same class as them OR your Dakotas for that matter. They are basically nothing more than a slightly toughened up GHG that happens to look like a BF. The body is rigid and the paint can and will chip if you try to treat them like your originals. BUT!...Cabela's has them for a whopping $139.99 a six pack right now...in fact that's the ONLY way they were able to sell any the last time they put them in the bargain cave.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I never had any issues with the heads falling off my BF's. Feet sometimes. If the heads are attached and locked into place they shouldn't come off. If they do, contact Bigfoot(clinton decoy co.) maybe they will send replacements.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you are using a small light trailer like I do it is not unusual for a few feet and heads to work loose. I screwed in the feet but have not bothered with the heads because I usually have to remove a few to get them all in my trailer. Generally if the heads come off it is because they get turned to the position that releases them or close to it. Short of gluing or pinning them I'm not sure there is a solution.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

You aren't the only one that gave up on Dakota's. I ran three dozen for 4 years, bagged every time, and still replaced 16 heads during that time even with the extra 20 minutes set up and take down time every day. I loved their realism and movement, but got tired of it when I could just take the socks off the bigfoots and throw them out and not worry about it. I do have to admit that Bill at Dakota decoys was wonderful as he sent replacement heads out 3 times at no charge, no questions asked. I bought the B2's to replace the Dakota's and have had good luck thus far. Will have to see how they hold up in December with colder temps as that is when the Dakota's got really bad, but so far so good. Being a self admitted decoyaholic, I have tried them all but still have the bigfoots I bought 20 years ago while the others are long gone.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

dsm16428 said:


> Wait?! You got tired of bagging your...Dakotas??!! They are about the ONLY decoy made under $1000.00/dozen that are even near as tough as BF's, and every guy I know that owns them, doesn't bother bagging them and just throws em in the trailer and they have had ZERO issues with them. As far as a "permanent" method to attach the heads to your new originals, I would look into some PVC pice dope and activator/cleaner. You'll have to be carfell not to use too much so that it doesn't melt the body plastic and work fast once you go to attach the heads, but that stuff is made to basically fuse the plastic together, making for a VERY STRONG joint bond.
> 
> The B2's are no where near as tough as the originals and in fact cannot be considered in the same class as them OR your Dakotas for that matter. They are basically nothing more than a slightly toughened up GHG that happens to look like a BF. The body is rigid and the paint can and will chip if you try to treat them like your originals. BUT!...Cabela's has them for a whopping $139.99 a six pack right now...in fact that's the ONLY way they were able to sell any the last time they put them in the bargain cave.


As for what dsm16428 is saying I would have to disagree with him. I have been running 6 dozen B'2s now for 2 1/2 years and have no complaints at all with the durability and looks of them. I use the throw and go method in my trailer and have had a few heads come off but not to many. As for the paint chipping I see very little. The only wear and tear that are on mine is just a few of the flocked heads, but thats expected for not babying them with throwing them in bags. When it comes to guiding purposes I prefer a fast and easy method of putting decoys out and picking them up with the throw and go. I would refer the B2's to anybody. :beer:


----------

